# The all new (scientifically organised) Cardiff Meet thread!



## Col_Buendia (Oct 31, 2005)

OK, I propose a pre-Xmas meet, and I'd like to put my vote in for kicking things off in the Vulcan 

But as with every meet proposal, the date seems to be the hard bit. So I'm gonna try my hand at my FIRST EVER poll... I'll give y'all a list of dates, and the one that the most people can agree on will be the meet date. If you don't want to meet for a pint or two, don't vote. Simple as.

Whaddya reckon then?

And KBT to make a curry by the end of the night...

Gonna start from the 3rd week in Nov to give peeps time to plan for it.

ETA: I'm away home on the 17th Dec, so I can't make it that night and if yous want to have an Xmas post 17th, fine, but I'll huff...


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm up for all of the dates, so far.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 31, 2005)

fair play to col, hwre   
but answering ya own thread already! spells trouble  

i.have.voted
the 17th of dec might be a bit dodge as it's my birthday 'weekend' and don't know where i'll be like.


----------



## zog (Oct 31, 2005)

Find it hard to plan ahead more than a couple of days. so I won't vote for any dates, I'll just try and make whatever's happening.

Will be going to DiY down the Welsh club this Friday if anyone fancies a bounce orientated meet.


----------



## SeniorSbagliato (Nov 1, 2005)

The Saturdays are better for me, tend to work Friday nights.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 1, 2005)

Saturdays are much better for me too


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 1, 2005)

SeniorSbagliato said:
			
		

> The Saturdays are better for me, tend to work Friday nights.



Well fecking vote on it, so we can scientifically work out which is the most suitable date for all of us... 

Although bitter experience tells me that regardless of the date, KBT, ddraig and meself will end up sitting in Dempsey's for a while, before Spacemonkey shows up hours later offering profuse apologies and stories of being skint 

I hope people realise that a vote for a date is a commitment to turning up on that date, heh heh...


----------



## SeniorSbagliato (Nov 2, 2005)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Well fecking vote on it, ... ...



Yes Sir! 

Job done you old authoritarian you!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 2, 2005)

To be fair this is the fairest way weve had of chosing a date- ever  
They usually send their spies round to work out when Im busy first


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Nov 2, 2005)

Saturday 3rd December is the date of the Climate Change demo and march to the US embassy - which everyone should be on, as it is the most important issue facing humanity!

If we don't stop climate change, there may be no planet for us to meet up on!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 2, 2005)

Quite fankly, the most important issue facing the posters in this forum is whether or not King Biscuit Time is going to vote in this poll, come to a meet, *and make us all a curry afterwards.*

Geddit?

And as you haven't voted, can we assume that you are not going to grace us with your presence, Udo?


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Nov 2, 2005)

Quite happy to join you, if you meet in a pub or bar, that I have heard off?

The Vulcan, where the hell is that?

Also, given that the majority of indian restaurants are actually run by bangladeshis and Bangladesh is a hotspot that will be threatened by climate chaos, I think climate change also impacts on the curry thread that you started.

NO PLANET = NO CURRY!

Geddit!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 2, 2005)

Udo Erasmus said:
			
		

> Quite happy to join you, if you meet in a pub or bar, that I have heard off?
> 
> The Vulcan, where the hell is that?
> 
> ...



You're a feckin star mate, and there's no mistake. From curry to climate change without so much as a skipped beat. Quality 

Vulcan is just before railway bridge as you walk into town from the back of the prison. In direction of CIA etc.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 2, 2005)

What's the official socialist line on

a) Best beer in Cardiff?
b) Best Pint i.e. where it's served?
c) Phase 2 and the destruction of the oldest pub in Cardiff?
d) Biggest shithole pub in Cardiff?

I remember when socialism was fun  

Socialism = Beer              geddit?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 2, 2005)

Howdy y'all.
Sorry for the delay in jumping on this thread with tales of Curry and high living on a budget, there has been some quite astonishing      stuff going down in my lab at the moment - I'll fill everyone in when its out in the open but I can assure you it's pretty fucking mental.

The weekend I voted for is the best for me - I might be able to make other ones though - so if other people prefer other dates then go for it!

As for the curry - I say leave that to the professionals! Besides, you wouldn't all fit in my flat!

Whenever it is we have to kick things off in the Vulcan though - grab some SA and a portion of cooked chicken then off to the Vaults.

We'll find something cool to do later ,or make something cool happen!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 2, 2005)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Howdy y'all.
> Sorry for the delay in jumping on this thread with tales of Curry and high living on a budget, there has been some quite astonishing      stuff going down in my lab at the moment - I'll fill everyone in when its out in the open but I can assure you it's pretty fucking mental.



yeah, right, like you counted 5 microbes this morning instead of 3... <yawn>... you're not going to convince anyone with tales like that you know.

Anyway, I'm only posting all this guff cos I'm trying to break the 1,000 post count today. Cheer me on guys, I might make it by bedtime...


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Nov 2, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> What's the official socialist line on
> 
> a) Best beer in Cardiff?
> b) Best Pint i.e. where it's served?
> ...



I believe the "leader" of the Campaign for Real Ale was formerly editor of _Socialist Worker_

Capitalism = Crap beer
Socialism = Better beer


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 2, 2005)

Udo Erasmus said:
			
		

> I believe the "leader" of the Campaign for Real Ale was formerly editor of _Socialist Worker_
> 
> Capitalism = Crap beer
> Socialism = Better beer



Where do I sign up?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 2, 2005)

Udo Erasmus said:
			
		

> I believe the "leader" of the Campaign for Real Ale was formerly editor of _Socialist Worker_
> 
> Capitalism = Crap beer
> Socialism = Better beer



Aye, and following your pasting in the drugs forum, in a post-revolutionary society there'll be no need for beer, is that it? 

Or is the socialist beer only an intermediate step towards the eventual destruction of all beer-making facilities and the proscription of general inebriatedness?


----------



## phildwyer (Nov 2, 2005)

I can't change my vote on the poll, but I want to change it to the 19th or the 25th of November.  Probably.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 2, 2005)

Unfortunatly the lab revelations are nothing to do with science and more to do with a member of staff losing his shit. He's flipped.

More news as it comes in (on the QT mind - the men in white coats don't to give  him any advanced warning)


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 3, 2005)

Im not gonna be able to come again but Im happy... Ive waited since 1999 for an operation. Im finally getting it on the 19th nov so no partying for me for a long time ater I suspect.I hope thats a decemnt enough excuse for ducking out  
Enjoy though


----------



## Biffo (Nov 3, 2005)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Im not gonna be able to come again but Im happy... Ive waited since 1999 for an operation. Im finally getting it on the 19th nov so no partying for me for a long time ater I suspect.I hope thats a decemnt enough excuse for ducking out
> Enjoy though



Marathons and operations eh? Original I'll give you that  Hope it goes well by the way.

I won't vote on a date but will do my best to make the date agreed on. Baby looking-after duties will ultimately decide my availability but I will do my best. Good idea on the poll by the way Col.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 3, 2005)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Whenever it is we have to kick things off in the Vulcan though - grab some SA and a portion of cooked chicken then off to the Vaults.



Vulcan then the Vaults.... dark womanly secrets.

It's what politicians call the 'dream ticket'


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 3, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Vulcan then the Vaults.... dark womanly secrets.
> 
> It's what politicians call the 'dream ticket'



...and you haven't voted either ya cunf! No chatting about dates till yer votes, like 

And LMHF, regardless of how long you've waited for this op, I'm _sure_ if you had a word with the consultant, about how you're going to miss the u75 Xmas bash, they'd put you on hold for a couple of weeks...

OK, so even with LMHF's withdrawal (well, no one really seemed to believe that she was gonna show up anyway, is she Udo's alternative log-in?), that still leaves Sat 10th Dec as the current fave.

And the places proposals seem good...

_<yay! 1000 posts. Now, go and get a life, eh?>_


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 3, 2005)

I haven't voted as I never show up  

I think LMHF six pack would be worth the wait ( good luck BTW ), and I'd love to see Phil Dwyer debate the essence of God with the fighting vicar.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 3, 2005)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Im not gonna be able to come again but Im happy... Ive waited since 1999 for an operation. Im finally getting it on the 19th nov so no partying for me for a long time ater I suspect.I hope thats a decemnt enough excuse for ducking out
> Enjoy though



Aye, sorry, forgot to say   , good luck with the op... I hope they lets you bring a laptop into the hospital so you can continue to sheep-worry the trotbots on the other threads


----------



## Gentleman Taff (Nov 3, 2005)

I just voted for the 19th, but would like to say that I could gladly make any other date as I am a dreadful old soak!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 3, 2005)

OK another one for the 19th, if him aboves coming bring your gumshields, ding ding!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 3, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> OK another one for the 19th, if him aboves coming bring your gumshields, ding ding!



So you're not turning up to *two* meets, now?


----------



## Gentleman Taff (Nov 3, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> OK another one for the 19th, if him aboves coming bring your gumshields, ding ding!



 Shut it you tart !


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 3, 2005)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> So you're not turning up to *two* meets, now?



Eh??? I've never not turned up.

This could be my first


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 3, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Eh??? I've never not turned up.



You cheeky fucker, I didn't see you the night ddraig played in the Clwb  (Or wasn't that an *official* meet?)

Ahem... 



			
				RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> I haven't voted as I never show up


Anyway, you were the one said you didn't turn up!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 3, 2005)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> .
> 
> OK, so even with LMHF's withdrawal (well, no one really seemed to believe that she was gonna show up anyway, is she Udo's alternative log-in?),
> _<yay! 1000 posts. Now, go and get a life, eh?>_




Im not... honest KBT met me  and didnt run away screaming so I couldnt have been that bad   I didnt drag him to a respect meeting anyway 
as for the laptop.... do they have wireless net access on wards these days???


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 7, 2005)

OK, so a quick bump to say we're on for a possible Nov & Dec meet!! Sat 19th in the Vulcan to begin with. And then on to the Park Vaults.

Hmmmm.

Still waiting for Spacemonkey to show his spacey purple arse on this thread...


----------



## phildwyer (Nov 9, 2005)

Yep, I can make the 19th of Nov.  But who's the fighting vicar?


----------



## Gentleman Taff (Nov 9, 2005)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Yep, I can make the 19th of Nov.  But who's the fighting vicar?




He's this old chap with a broken nose/lumpy face, who looks like he used to be a  (bad- by the look of his nose) boxer.  He just sat in the corner blessing the bottles etc, with a dog collar made out of plastic.

I couldn't wait for the last orders bell to see if he 'came out fighting'


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 9, 2005)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Yep, I can make the 19th of Nov.  But who's the fighting vicar?



More to the point, phil, can you rationally prove he exists, after several pints?


----------



## mabinogi (Nov 9, 2005)

*Bit of a do*

Hi peeps, I'm up for a xmas do, I'll try and make whatever date is decided upon!


----------



## ddraig (Nov 9, 2005)

i'm also plannig to put on a night, maybe first week in dec
which you simply mussst come to   

huge reductions for urbanites


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 10, 2005)

Are we going to see a tag team challenge from the political wing of the Welsh forum?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 10, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Are we going to see a tag team challenge from the political wing of the Welsh forum?



arf


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 10, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Are we going to see a tag team challenge from the political wing of the Welsh forum?



Who are you calling a tag??  



("Political wing", I like that!)


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 10, 2005)

Maybe we could hold a debate......that'll pull in the crowds


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 10, 2005)

But with only one side debating and the other slinging insults I cant see it being that interesting


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 10, 2005)

I voted for the dec 3rd i think, forgotton already, but i've yet to turn up, but with the kid away in france for xmas frm NOV 30th, i shouldn't have any excuses.....


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 10, 2005)

Is there a concrete result? or do all turn up at our favourite destinations at our chosen times?

How about ward E4 UHW?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 10, 2005)

Morriston , burns and plastics please


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 10, 2005)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Morriston , burns and plastics please



Morriston, that's miles away. I thought you'd be in the Heath?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 10, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Is there a concrete result? or do all turn up at our favourite destinations at our chosen times?
> 
> How about ward E4 UHW?



I direct the honourable member to post 35 above 

Sat 19th Nov, the Vulcan. About... 9ish? Too early? Too late?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 10, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Morriston, that's miles away. I thought you'd be in the Heath?




  I know


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 10, 2005)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> I direct the honourable member to post 35 above
> 
> Sat 19th Nov, the Vulcan. About... 9ish? Too early? Too late?



But but but

Ok then


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 10, 2005)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> I direct the honourable member to post 35 above
> 
> Sat 19th Nov, the Vulcan. About... 9ish? Too early? Too late?



That's too late for me.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 10, 2005)

Maybe if you ask your mummy and promise to be good ?


----------



## spacemonkey (Nov 10, 2005)

Hello all, sorry.....have been slow to respond to this thread.   

I'm leaving the country for 6 months on the 25th Nov and have friends and family coming down that weekend. The 18th would have been ideal   

....the 19th is more of a struggle. Although i might be able to sneak away for a cheeky beer with the urban crew on the sat.....is that the current fav?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 10, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> That's too late for me.



What, though, the time? Or the date?

Even with LMHF's last minute health-care tourism excuse to drop out, the 19th seems to be the leading date.

And then perhaps, an Xmas meet in Dec... without Spacemonkey 

I only suggested 9 as a start... I'm a bit of an early retirer these days, I'd be happy to kick off earlier, have a proper (old-fashioned) conversation, and be in me bed for midnight 

What time suits you, RB?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 10, 2005)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> But but but
> 
> Ok then



Woss all that about? I thought you were off to Gitmo on the 14th? Are you likely to get a day pass for the hours of 4-8pm? If so I'd gladly be down there earlier 

I mean, they're not likely to let us into the ward with paper bags full of beer bottles, are they?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 10, 2005)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> What, though, the time? Or the date?
> 
> Even with LMHF's last minute health-care tourism excuse to drop out, the 19th seems to be the leading date.
> 
> ...



6p.m.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 10, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> 6p.m.



Jeez 

I'll be in my bed by nine, then! Are you planning a 6pm to 7pm excursion, though? That way I'll be left sitting with the fighting vicar for a few hours till Phil shows up 

6 sounds good enough for a start time, tho, I'll be there (and thus home earlier).


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 10, 2005)

I think I'll probably be in there from about 6-6.30.
Don't want to miss the Vaults.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 10, 2005)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Woss all that about? I thought you were off to Gitmo on the 14th? Are you likely to get a day pass for the hours of 4-8pm? If so I'd gladly be down there earlier
> 
> I mean, they're not likely to let us into the ward with paper bags full of beer bottles, are they?



I go in on the 19th  

I wont have had my op then but will be nil by mouth....


----------



## phildwyer (Nov 10, 2005)

I'll aim for 7.30, probably can't stay after closing time...


----------



## Gentleman Taff (Nov 14, 2005)

Are we all still on for this then, only I have to apply for my pass now.

Also does the fact that the egg chasing is on (kick of 5pm) affect anyone's plans?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm up for pints, but I'm confused as to RB's plans... only wants to spend 30 mins in the Vulcan in order "not to miss the Park Vaults"... does it close at 7.30pm or something?

If it suits people better we could kick off in the Vaults and move from there, someone make a decision quick, I'm easy so whoever has pressing concerns should pipe up.

Looking forward to seeing a few new faces


----------



## phildwyer (Nov 14, 2005)

I thought RB was saying he wanted to catch the Vaults by closing time, and have a few in the Vulcan first.  Anyway, I'm still up for it--Saturday around 7.30...


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 14, 2005)

So what do you all look like then? Since on one previous meet, there was only two groups in the pub and they still missed each other.

Me- 39 1/2 Balding,crew cut, stocky, face thats been smacked a bit too much. Does that single me out enough in the VUlcan?


----------



## Gentleman Taff (Nov 14, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> So what do you all look like then? Since on one previous meet, there was only two groups in the pub and they still missed each other.
> 
> Me- 39 1/2 Balding,crew cut, stocky, face thats been smacked a bit too much. Does that single me out enough in the VUlcan?



Yes you don't have any facial tattoos


----------



## phildwyer (Nov 14, 2005)

Can we all carry copies of the Western Mail?  Or will that get our head kicked in?

(I don't much fancy going up to stocky, crew-cutted, battered-face blokes in the Vulcan and asking if they're the 'Rubber Buccaneer,' as I'm sure you'll understand...)


----------



## ddraig (Nov 14, 2005)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Can we all carry copies of the Western Mail?  Or will that get our head kicked in?
> 
> (I don't much fancy going up to stocky, crew-cutted, battered-face blokes in the Vulcan and asking if they're the 'Rubber Buccaneer,' as I'm sure you'll understand...)




innit!!   
or "scuse me, are you here to meet people of the internet?"   

where and how big is the vulcan? i know where park vaults is

i suggest maybe a sad sign ala 'urbanite gathering' (better than asking randoms) or a designated corner or whoever gets there first (ie COL the organisor    ) telling the bar staff where we are and then people will just have to ask at the bar...


----------



## spacemonkey (Nov 14, 2005)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Well fecking vote on it, so we can scientifically work out which is the most suitable date for all of us...
> 
> Although bitter experience tells me that regardless of the date, KBT, ddraig and meself will end up sitting in Dempsey's for a while, before Spacemonkey shows up hours later offering profuse apologies and stories of being skint



   you got me, scarily accurate. I always turn up in the end though.   




			
				King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Unfortunatly the lab revelations are nothing to do with science and more to do with a member of staff losing his shit. He's flipped.
> 
> More news as it comes in (on the QT mind - the men in white coats don't to give  him any advanced warning)



At first I thought we might have the first nobel prize winning urbanite....but this sounds _much_ better! I demand the full story in it's own thread.


----------



## spacemonkey (Nov 14, 2005)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Can we all carry copies of the Western Mail?  Or will that get our head kicked in?
> 
> (I don't much fancy going up to stocky, crew-cutted, battered-face blokes in the Vulcan and asking if they're the 'Rubber Buccaneer,' as I'm sure you'll understand...)



Rubber Buccaneer did well following my descrption and singling me out in a crowd outside Ninian park....anything could have happened walking up to a 6 ft 5 city fan and asking them if they are a "space....monkey".


----------



## 1927 (Nov 14, 2005)

I'll be there just let me know here and when.


----------



## Gentleman Taff (Nov 14, 2005)

1927 said:
			
		

> I'll be there just let me know here and when.



With your little pick and shovel?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 14, 2005)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> I thought RB was saying he wanted to catch the Vaults by closing time, and have a few in the Vulcan first.  Anyway, I'm still up for it--Saturday around 7.30...



Aye, with all due respect to RB, I'd say 7-30 is a reasonable kick-off time for me, and I'm totally up for not settling in the Vulcan, but moving to the Vaults after a pint or two. (And I doubt I'll be out much beyond closing time anyway, tsk tsk, at my age in life )

Yous'll know me, 6'3" and Belfast accent, can't be missed 

I'll maybe post up some even more incriminating details on Fri...


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 17, 2005)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Can we all carry copies of the Western Mail?  Or will that get our head kicked in?
> 
> (I don't much fancy going up to stocky, crew-cutted, battered-face blokes in the Vulcan and asking if they're the 'Rubber Buccaneer,' as I'm sure you'll understand...)



Yeah, well how am I supposed to ask people if they're Phil Dwyer.......'O son , no, I may look like the best central defender ever to grace the hallowed soil on Ninian but I'm unfit to tie his boots'

Anyway there _are_ pubs you can go into where asking random blokes if they're the Rubber Buccaneer is considered a bit of a chat up line.

So Whos cried off then , anyone yet?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 17, 2005)

Me   Watch them cancel my op now just to spite me


----------



## mabinogi (Nov 17, 2005)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Can we all carry copies of the Western Mail?  Or will that get our head kicked in?
> 
> (I don't much fancy going up to stocky, crew-cutted, battered-face blokes in the Vulcan and asking if they're the 'Rubber Buccaneer,' as I'm sure you'll understand...)



Lol   It sounds like I'll be the only one there under seven ft!


----------



## ddraig (Nov 17, 2005)

mabinogi said:
			
		

> Lol   It sounds like I'll be the only one there under seven ft!



nah i'm under 6ft! and don't have a crewcut

right who's gonna do a sign then? before as RB says, people start crying off...
just imagine if we could get all 9 people there   

one day we'll get to double figures
one day


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 17, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> nah i'm under 6ft! and don't have a crewcut
> 
> right who's gonna do a sign then? before as RB says, people start crying off...
> just imagine if we could get all 9 people there
> ...



Well, I have ddraig's mob number, and I presume he still has mine. If anyone wants to PM me theirs, I'll do likewise.

Am I correct in thinking that we are loosely aiming for the Vulcan around 7.30 and then swiftly on to the Vaults after one pint?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 17, 2005)

nice one and likewise
the prob with having 2 places is whether the people in the first place wait on for stragglers to arrive or go on to the 2nd place thinking they'll have the nouse to turn up there etc

so we need a who's coming list finalised    by a certain time or it made clear on what time exactly it will be and where etc

not for me u understand mind   i'll be wherever whenever, u knows it

so hands up!?


----------



## Gentleman Taff (Nov 17, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> so hands up!?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 17, 2005)

^^^ I think this was taken just moments before Pickman's Model offered George a custard pie in token of his deep-seated respect for Respect


----------



## ddraig (Nov 17, 2005)

lol GT

no blydi politics on this thread


----------



## 1927 (Nov 17, 2005)

Christ this is looking good!

We should even be able to find each other as I know Rub Bucc,Phil Dwyer and Ddraig and as they all know other peeps we should manage to link it all together!!


----------



## zog (Nov 17, 2005)

sorry a bit confused. 

is it tomorrow or saturday? tomorrow is more likely as i aint got the kids, but i'm off to bristol round midnight so an early one would be ideal.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 17, 2005)

zog said:
			
		

> sorry a bit confused.
> 
> is it tomorrow or saturday? tomorrow is more likely as i aint got the kids, but i'm off to bristol round midnight so an early one would be ideal.



Well, today's Thursday, so does that answer your question? 

The meet, according to the nine vote popularity surge on the poll above, is on Saturday.

And apparently RubberBuc knows everyone 'cept me, so I'll be stuck in the corner on my own, trapped by the fighting vicar 

Come out on Sat, Zog, even if it's only for an early evening sup 

7.30 Vulcan, then on to the Vaults (by 9ish, for sure).


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm gonna really try to make this - and Lucky Jackson is in town too (apparently).

Could it really be - double figures?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 17, 2005)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> I'm gonna really try to make this - and Lucky Jackson is in town too (apparently).
> 
> Could it really be - double figures?



I was wondering when you'd show up... got your complaint in yet?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 18, 2005)

Hopefully today - Not my complaint though - it's a few peeps in my group who've had to put up with nasty shit.

Anyone out afterwards? Any suggestions.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 18, 2005)

Aye, I'll be out... out like a light


----------



## ddraig (Nov 18, 2005)

*a note to Welsh forum newbies and lurkers*

please come along, i know it's a weird concept and yes some urbs seem weird! (some are mind   )  i felt like a total dork going to my first urbanite meet in Cardiff. it can be awkward to start but it has always turned out a laugh.
and although it seems that some posters on here know each other well, there's definately no cliques and not everyone knows everyone for starters. whether you've got 20 posts or thousands, we're still Welsh/in Cardiff and surrounds urbanites and need to get together more...

in my opinion of course, hope it makes sense and cajoles one or two of ya into coming
diolch


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 18, 2005)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Hopefully today - Not my complaint though - it's a few peeps in my group who've had to put up with nasty shit.
> 
> Anyone out afterwards? Any suggestions.




Why don't we gild the lily at both ends?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 18, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Why don't we gild the lily at both ends?




gild the lily?    
might be up for one or 2 later - pints not lily's


edited - welsh bashin thread in general


----------



## mabinogi (Nov 18, 2005)

.


----------



## Lucky JACKSON (Nov 18, 2005)

I've been drafted back from Edinburgh for Jury Service.
I reckon I can coax Fishtail to swing by as well and maybe one or two non-urban 'eads in for the fling to boot.
Reckon final destination for my own mind would be at bSb.
Rob Da Bank's on the bill whch equates to eclectic.
Money's shite tight though and they want six nicker on the door but I'll balance the book by smuggling booze into bars.
In order to aid and ease recognition, I look like this:


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 18, 2005)

Jeez, Lucky, you look like a small red X on a white box... 'kin hell, there'll be no problem recognising you in the Vulcan 

PS get me to tell you my secret (and tried and tested) how to avoid jury service theory


----------



## spacemonkey (Nov 18, 2005)

I'll turn up at some point in the night! Think i've got ddraigs number so i'll give you a ring to find out where you are.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 18, 2005)

Lucky JACKSON said:
			
		

> I've been drafted back from Edinburgh for Jury Service.
> I reckon I can coax Fishtail to swing by as well and maybe one or two non-urban 'eads in for the fling to boot.
> Reckon final destination for my own mind would be at bSb.
> Rob Da Bank's on the bill whch equates to eclectic.
> ...



woohoo
a returner   
that rob da bank night has an 'after party' near me 4am-8am (alledgedly)


----------



## Gentleman Taff (Nov 18, 2005)

Are we going to get to 100 posts about a piss up?

Now that would be a good entry for the 'Distinctively Welsh' thread


----------



## ddraig (Nov 18, 2005)

also it would be beneficial if those of you so (cough!) inclined    keep the last date option open   if rumours come to fruition


----------



## 1927 (Nov 18, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> also it would be beneficial if those of you so (cough!) inclined    keep the last date option open   if rumours come to fruition



What rumours would they be then?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2005)

i daren't say.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 19, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> also it would be beneficial if those of you so (cough!) inclined    keep the last date option open   if rumours come to fruition



Fuck off!! I started the thread, I demand to be informed... 

...especially seeing as I'll be in Belfast by that date


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 19, 2005)

Have a good time all


----------



## fishtail (Nov 19, 2005)

Lucky JACKSON said:
			
		

> I've been drafted back from Edinburgh for Jury Service.
> I reckon I can coax Fishtail to swing by as well and maybe one or two non-urban 'eads in for the fling to boot.
> Reckon final destination for my own mind would be at bSb.
> Rob Da Bank's on the bill whch equates to eclectic.
> ...



Blimey LJ that's the best picture I've seen of you in years! 

I should be popping in. Vulcan Ho!


----------



## ddraig (Nov 19, 2005)

who blinkin came up with 7.30  
gonna have to fight my way thru loads of rugger fans


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 19, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> who blinkin came up with 7.30
> gonna have to fight my way thru loads of rugger fans



Jeez! Nice last minute quibble, anyway it was Rubber Buc who was complaining about the time so that we wouldn't miss the Vaults... right, off in a mo, you should spot the three of us, one dreadhead, one gorgeous Ms. Buendia, and me


----------



## ddraig (Nov 19, 2005)

not quibblin    just moanin   
i am gonna leave in about 5 and prob go round the back of the station to avoid the hordes


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 20, 2005)

Ehhhh... 11 of us, and that's not counting the non-urbanites. Nice one.

Off to bed now... lightweight me


----------



## SeniorSbagliato (Nov 20, 2005)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Ehhhh... 11 of us,



down to 9 now eh?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 20, 2005)

how did u get back so quick?   
ok so i've made a bifta but still


nice to get a double figs meet   
no ladies tho   

afaic remember

kbt
rubberbuccaneer
1927
luckyjackson
mabinogi
col buendia
senior sbaglatio
phil dwyer
fishtail
gentleman taff

sori if i forgot anyone but that's 11 with me   
where did 13 come from KBT?


----------



## SeniorSbagliato (Nov 20, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> how did u get back so quick?



Drunk drivin innit   

Sbagliato by name sbagliato by nature.


----------



## Gentleman Taff (Nov 20, 2005)

Got photos......................must go to bed........am very pissed........................pm if you want pictures........etc.would like to have  'take me to bed' spaceship..........just checked haven't got one.......you are all very good people..... KBT don't forget that thing (I have already forgotten, one of us must remember).....happy birthday RubberBuccaneer/Daio..............urban folks rule 'n shit.............Oh I've just remembered that thing.......... nah s'gone......night and that


----------



## fishtail (Nov 20, 2005)

Well done to all involved, cracking night.

builds spilff and waits for hangover to kick in


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 20, 2005)

Me and LuckyJ kept it real until about 5, when the lack of booze or cups of tea 
in tafod forced us to beat a hasty retreat back to my gaff.

Tried to phone you at 4ish ddraig but I guess you were flaked!
Cracking night y'all

PS - probably going back to Tafod tonight to see Ninjah's return to the mic, bang a message up here if anyone fancies coming along.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 20, 2005)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Me and LuckyJ kept it real until about 5, when the lack of booze or cups of tea
> in tafod forced us to beat a hasty retreat back to my gaff.
> 
> Tried to phone you at 4ish ddraig but I guess you were flaked!
> ...




yeah sorry, i was long gone thinks it was 4.50am,
was it good in there? and did they have any bass in their music? 
give us a shout later


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 20, 2005)

Wtf is Tafod? & where?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 20, 2005)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Wtf is Tafod? & where?



Tafod is a venue under the riverbank hotel just up from where the sunday food market is
i wanted to do my night there but bass and loudness is a problem coz of the residents

nice venue though, ideal
www.nosda.co.uk then look at tafod


----------



## mabinogi (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi peeps

Great to meet all u urbanites last night.  Had a good one.   Bit weird wondering around the pub asking if people were 'urban' though  lol


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 20, 2005)

I made it 13 because very occasional posters Bagpws and DjangosDad were there.

Technicality I know - but we're out for every poster we can get!


----------



## phildwyer (Nov 20, 2005)

That was fun, nice to meet y'all.  Had an eventful time getting home, St. Mary's St was nuts, and the copper I asked where I could get a taxi was most unsympathetic.  Made it in the end though, and am anxious to repeat the performance...


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 20, 2005)

TOO MANY PEOPLE AT AN URBAN MEET!

Couldn't get a chance to talk to everyone.

And what did Mabinogi look like?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL, he was fucking sat across the table from you mate, wasn't he? Or had you decamped to the "youngsters' table" at that point? Bloody generation gap, grumble grumble, although I'm still chuckling at ddraig's insistence that he was older than me... all that Oil of Ulay hasn't been a waste of my money I see  

Great to meet y'as all, best laugh I've had in ages, listening to the 40-something psychobilly Bluebirds reminiscences


----------



## mabinogi (Nov 21, 2005)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> LOL, he was fucking sat across the table from you mate, wasn't he? Or had you decamped to the "youngsters' table" at that point? Bloody generation gap, grumble grumble, although I'm still chuckling at ddraig's insistence that he was older than me... all that Oil of Ulay hasn't been a waste of my money I see
> 
> Great to meet y'as all, best laugh I've had in ages, listening to the 40-something psychobilly Bluebirds reminiscences



Nah mate, I'm pretty sure I was the youngest there...Sixty two I am like.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 21, 2005)

mabinogi said:
			
		

> Nah mate, I'm pretty sure I was the youngest there...Sixty two I am like.




and 8foot   

oi col, stop ya chucklin    waves fist


----------



## 1927 (Nov 25, 2005)

Sorry folks but I been away learning all about LGV licensing for my CPC,don't ask!

Anyway hope it aint too late to say twas a great night and what a great turn out,double figures and we didnt even have to rely on Meth and S14n!!

Hope to see ya all very soon.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 29, 2005)

Anybody interested in a pre-Xmas drink? I must say I thoroughly enjoyed our shindig the other week, and would be up for a Dec pint or two... 

I'm off on the 17th, so Sat 10th Dec would be good for me... it got 7 votes in the 1st round, anyone fancy a swifty? I could do Fri 16th, but it wouldn't be a late night.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 29, 2005)

I could prob do the 10th!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 29, 2005)

I can't do the 10th but could probably do the 9th.
Or this Saturday?

btw is anyone going to the beer and cider festi?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 30, 2005)

1927 said:
			
		

> I could prob do the 10th!



Didn't you vote for _every_ option in the poll? 

Whassdis beer & cider festival, then, KBT?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 30, 2005)

Venues???

Some females LMHF ( with new scar ), Haylz, Pigtails, Bagpws,2 Hardcore????


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 30, 2005)

The Beer and Cider Festival is in City Hall from tomorrow until Saturday.
I'm planning to sink a few tomorrow evening -> I think its open at 5pm Thursday then 11am-11pm Fri and Sat.

It's £4 to get in and you get a free pint glass, then you can but pints or halves of any of the 100s of beers, ciders and perrys that are there.

I got in a mess last year after 3 pints of 'Rum aged Perry', and you can play a good game of 'Spot the real ale twats'!!  

Here's a link


----------



## ddraig (Nov 30, 2005)

oooh
i'm up for some more perry  
as long it's cold this time!
and can probably make another meet most times


----------



## mabinogi (Nov 30, 2005)

Up for an xmas drink; i'll just try and make whatever date u peeps come up with.  Might be going to the beer festie too...


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 30, 2005)

Have they got any bands on?

And is it still like sitting in school dinners?

List of beers sounds mouthwatering


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 30, 2005)

Dunno about bands but there was a pretty poor quiz on the Friday afternoon last year!

Mainly standing but there are tables scattered about so if you want to sit down you can.


----------



## fishtail (Nov 30, 2005)

9th sounds good to me.

Anybody going to The Pogues on the 12th?


----------



## mtbskalover (Dec 1, 2005)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> The Beer and Cider Festival is in City Hall from tomorrow until Saturday.
> I'm planning to sink a few tomorrow evening -> I think its open at 5pm Thursday then 11am-11pm Fri and Sat.
> 
> It's £4 to get in and you get a free pint glass, then you can but pints or halves of any of the 100s of beers, ciders and perrys that are there.
> ...



im going friday if thats any good to anyone, gone drink me sum proper cider, hereford all the way!!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 3, 2005)

mtbskalover said:
			
		

> im going friday if thats any good to anyone, gone drink me sum proper cider, hereford all the way!!


 Am i to late to blag a lift from Hereford?


----------



## mtbskalover (Dec 3, 2005)

afriad i live in cathays, cardiff, 10mins from city hall.

i was born and bred in herefordshire coutryside and only really drink cider, i did make my way through all the herfordian ciders on sale, dam tasty, and a few welsh ones too


----------



## Col_Buendia (Dec 6, 2005)

So we up for Friday night or what? After the week I've had, I definitely need a pint... any suggestions for venues? Shall we say about 8.30-9ish for kick off? And did I ask if we have any suggestions for venues?


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2005)

(optimistically)

What about the 24th? 26th Dec?


----------



## bendeus (Dec 7, 2005)

fishtail said:
			
		

> 9th sounds good to me.
> 
> Anybody going to The Pogues on the 12th?



Sure am


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 7, 2005)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> So we up for Friday night or what? After the week I've had, I definitely need a pint... any suggestions for venues? Shall we say about 8.30-9ish for kick off? And did I ask if we have any suggestions for venues?



I may well be in the market for a couple of quiet ones Friday night.
Working early Saturday though, so will slink off earlyish.

In town? Roath (optimistically   ?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 7, 2005)

was sposed to be going to landahn on friday but funds will not allow   
will hopefully be out for a couple or as many as funds will allow


----------



## Col_Buendia (Dec 7, 2005)

Well place suggestions? Otherwise I'm gonna start planning on sitting in with a bottle of Buckfast...


----------



## ddraig (Dec 7, 2005)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Well place suggestions? Otherwise I'm gonna start planning on sitting in with a bottle of Buckfast...



welllllllll seeing as KBT got in there first i say a 'tut' compromise is the furthest i can stagger back from safely   
or park vaults again?

unless it gets too busy on a friday   

wot say u col?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Dec 8, 2005)

Tut'n'Shive is good for me, but there seems to be a dwindling of interest...


----------



## ginger_syn (Dec 8, 2005)

fishtail said:
			
		

> 9th sounds good to me.
> 
> Anybody going to The Pogues on the 12th?


I might be ,but will not know until the weekend


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 8, 2005)

I'd love to come, have threatened in past, but the real reason i refrain is that im sooo
paranoid one of you is gonna be a blast from the past (ie ) an ex, or worse still a relation


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Dec 8, 2005)

haylz said:
			
		

> I'd love to come, have threatened in past, but the real reason i refrain is that im sooo
> paranoid one of you is gonna be a blast from the past (ie ) an ex, or worse still a relation



Well, I've seen your pic and I can confirm we have never slept together or am I related to your...so 1 down


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 8, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Well, I've seen your pic and I can confirm we have never slept together or am I related to your...so 1 down



Well thats a start then i suppose........  

Next


----------



## ddraig (Dec 9, 2005)

haylz said:
			
		

> Well thats a start then i suppose........
> 
> Next




nor me i rekon
<innocent smiley>


anyway haylz, not that likely is it really...


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 9, 2005)

I can't work out if this is actually happening or not.  Anyway, I can't make this weekend, so I vote for the 16th or the 17th.


----------



## mabinogi (Dec 9, 2005)

.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 9, 2005)

right hands up people

i had a pint (yes only 1, might've been the lack of eating tho!) in there last night and am poisoned today, so not sure but will try


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm not sure either but should be ok.
Shall we make the call by (say) 5?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Dec 9, 2005)

haylz said:
			
		

> I'd love to come, have threatened in past, but the real reason i refrain is that im sooo
> paranoid one of you is gonna be a blast from the past (ie ) an ex, or worse still a relation



I'm a virgin Halyz, so it couldn't be me.   

Honest 

Half an hour to go and no deffo decision... I'm off home, then we're planning on a trip to the cinema, so we'll maybe pop into the Tut on the way home. If people are there it would be nice to watch them fall over


----------



## mabinogi (Dec 9, 2005)

Looks like its off.  Ah well, i'll just have to get pissed somewhere else then


----------



## ddraig (Dec 9, 2005)

am still a bit poisoned from last night
but may get bored and pop up there later
no definates tho


----------



## Col_Buendia (Dec 9, 2005)

Well, I'm at home with the horlicks now, so yous have missed another golden opportunity!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 9, 2005)

you do know that the tut stays open until the new late time of 11.30 now innit?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 9, 2005)

Goes off to make mug of Horlicks before world cup draw.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 9, 2005)

any of you lot got a car and fancy an exciting excursion next weekend?


----------



## mabinogi (Dec 9, 2005)

.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 11, 2005)

spacemonkey said:
			
		

> I'll turn up at some point in the night! Think i've got ddraigs number so i'll give you a ring to find out where you are.




penblwydd hapus for today mate
hope your travels are going well


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 11, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> nor me i rekon
> <innocent smiley>
> 
> 
> anyway haylz, not that likely is it really...



Probably not   

But i bet i'd know a few of you......

you all seem to reside in the same area as moi


----------

